# Let's add some non E46 talk...



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

New car, picked up last Saturday.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

:yikes: 

Is that an Evolution or is it just my eyes?

:yikes:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes and no. Yes it has lots of Evo 3 parts (including a Cheeca engine that is very close to an Evo 3 as you can get in the US), but it started life out as a regular US spec E30 M3.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I rode in a E30 M3 Club Race car on Sunday. Lots of fun  

I like them a lot :thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

NICE!!! I really like E30 M3's :thumb:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Nothing wrong with E30 M3s*

If they're dialed in, still very competitive on the track :thumb:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Bruce said:


> *Yes and no. Yes it has lots of Evo 3 parts (including a Cheeca engine that is very close to an Evo 3 as you can get in the US), but it started life out as a regular US spec E30 M3. *


Ohhh, that exaplains it. The only real Evo in NA that I know of was the one featured in Bimmer a couple years back. :thumb:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Ohhh, that exaplains it. The only real Evo in NA that I know of was the one featured in Bimmer a couple years back. :thumb: *


I think you are thinking of the article in the Roundel. IIRC....The Sport Evo was sitting on the street in Boston (In all kinds of weather). The owner was foreign student who imported the car while he was in school. The CCA member bought the car as it was being neglected. How he did this I am not sure, but if the Feds ever found out about it the car would be crushed as the car is illegal for street use in the US.

However, I do know somebody working on importing his Sport Evo. He is trying to get teh significant difference clause to get the car in. I can't remember if he was trying to import under show and display or not.


----------

